# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  4th Semarang Koi Show 5-7 Juni 2015 @Lap Futsal Indoor GOR Jatidiri Semarang

## h3ln1k

*Size & Fish Entry:* 

up to 15 cm (15BU)  Rp 150.000
16 - 20 cm (20BU)  Rp 200.000
21 - 25 cm (25BU)Rp 250.000
26 - 30 cm (30BU)Rp 300.000
31 - 35 cm (35BU)Rp 350.000
36 - 40 cm (40BU)Rp 400.000
41 - 45 cm (45BU)Rp 500.000
46 - 50 cm (50BU)Rp 600.000
51 - 55 cm (55BU)Rp 700.000
56 - 60 cm (60BU)Rp 800.000
61 - 65 cm (65BU)Rp 900.000
66 - 70 cm (70BU)Rp 1.000.000

Sewa Vat Rp 1.2000.000

online entry: http://koishow.koi-s.org

*Varieties:* 

A: Kohaku - Sanke - Showa 
B: Shiro Utsuri - Goshiki - KinGinrin A - Doitsu - Koromo - Kawarimono - Hikarimoyomono 
C: Asagi - Shusui - Tancho - Hi/Ki Utsurimono - Hikarimujimono - Bekko - KinGinrin B 

*Prizes:*

1st-3rd prizes
Best In Variety
Best In Size A-B-C

Baby Champion I A-B-C (up to 20BU)
Baby Champion II A-B-C (25BU & 30BU)
Junior Champion A-B-C (35BU & 40BU)
Young Champion A-B-C (45BU & 50BU)
Adult Champion A-B-C (55BU & 60BU)
Grand Champion A-B-C & Reserve Grand Champion A (65BU & 70BU)
Male Champion A-B-C (55BU - 70BU)
Best Local A-B-C (TOP 10 points)

Most Handling
Most Entry
Most Point

One day Entry: Sabtu 6 Juni 2015 hanya untuk ikan max 50BU

*Contact Person:* 

Booking vat: Mario Bernardus 0811-271-8141 / pinBB: 5401D1A7
Sponsorship: Indra Pujianto 0813-293-77760 / pinBB: 7FECFFB8
Penginapan: Bramanto  0857-5875-8168 / pinBB: 7A6B7139

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

> Dateng yah om....


Insyaallah ya Om Rahmat... Pengen bgt dtg sih om..

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

terima kasih semuanya \(^_^)/

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

